# PRAYING FOR EVERYONE IN HAITI!



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 12, 2010)

I PRAY FOR ALL THE PEOPLE THAT ARE AFFECTED BY THIS EARTHQUAKE.  I PRAY THAT GOD WILL COMFORT ALL OF THEM WHO HAVE LOVED ONES THERE, WHO ARE TRULY CONCERNED ABOUT THEIR WHEREABOUTS.  I PRAY THAT GOD WILL BRING ALL THE SUPPLIES THAT WILL BE NEEDED TO HELP THOSE THAT ARE THERE, BY ALL THE COUNTRIES OF THE WORLD.

I ALSO PRAY FOR THE PEOPLE WHO ARE ALSO AFFECTED IN THE DOMINICAN REPUBLIC, CUBA AND THE BAHAMAS.  I PRAY THAT THE REPORT OF TSUNAMI THAT WILL COME TO THESE AREAS, WILL NOT, IN THE NAME OF JESUS.

HELP THEM, FATHER AND HELP ALL THE FAMILY MEMBERS WHO ARE HURTING FOR THEIR LOVED ONES RIGHT NOW.  GIVE THEM YOUR COMFORT AND YOUR PEACE.

IN JESUS NAME.  AMEN.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I PRAY FOR ALL THE PEOPLE THAT ARE AFFECTED BY THIS EARTHQUAKE. I PRAY THAT GOD WILL COMFORT ALL OF THEM WHO HAVE LOVED ONES THERE, WHO ARE TRULY CONCERNED ABOUT THEIR WHEREABOUTS. I PRAY THAT GOD WILL BRING ALL THE SUPPLIES THAT WILL BE NEEDED TO HELP THOSE THAT ARE THERE, BY ALL THE COUNTRIES OF THE WORLD.
> 
> I ALSO PRAY FOR THE PEOPLE WHO ARE ALSO AFFECTED IN THE DOMINICAN REPUBLIC, CUBA AND THE BAHAMAS. I PRAY THAT THE REPORT OF TSUNAMI THAT WILL COME TO THESE AREAS, WILL NOT, IN THE NAME OF JESUS.
> 
> ...


 
I stand in agreement with your prayer.


----------



## madamdot (Jan 12, 2010)

They will be in my prayers.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 12, 2010)

Lifted them up.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks, ladies. 

This is horrible.  I have some friends that are missionaries over there and I don't know where they are right now.  There are also many members here who have family members over there as well.

Continue to lift them up....


----------



## queen_t (Jan 12, 2010)

They soooo didn't need this.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 12, 2010)

I just left my neighbors house, who has most of her family living in Haiti and she was crying and on the phone, unable to reach any of her sisters or other family members.  She had me crying with her.  I was able to pray with her, that she will reach her family, in the name of Jesus.


----------



## sidney (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I just left my neighbors house, who has most of her family living in Haiti and she was crying and on the phone, unable to reach any of her sisters or other family members. She had me crying with her. I was able to pray with her, that she will reach her family, in the name of Jesus.


 
This is very sad.  Praying for Haiti and get good report from your neughbor.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 12, 2010)

sidney said:


> This is very sad.  Praying for Haiti and get good report from your neughbor.


Thank you, sis.


----------



## Ladybug33 (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, my prayers go out to my people.  I am so glad that my family is safe.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 12, 2010)

Ladybug33 said:


> Yes, my prayers go out to my people.  I am so glad that my family is safe.


Oh, thank you Jesus.  I'm so happy your family is safe too.


----------



## natumer (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you all for your prayers, please pray for everyone!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 12, 2010)

natumer said:


> Thank you all for your prayers, please pray for everyone!!!


Praying for you and all who live there...you are in prayers.  I'm so sorry.....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 12, 2010)

*Update:*

My neighbor just left my house to say that she heard from her sister and nephew and cousin, who are ok..they were on their way home when it happened. They don't know what happened to their homes yet, as their homes are up in the mountains.

I told her that there are people praying for everyone in Haiti, and she told me to tell you "thank you so much".

She still is awaiting to hear about other family members.


----------



## divya (Jan 12, 2010)

This is so heartbreaking. How much can a people take? Praying for them...and that God will put out His hand and hold any further destruction.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 12, 2010)

divya said:


> This is so heartbreaking. How much can a people take? Praying for them...and that God will put out His hand and hold any further destruction.


Amen, divya.  This is so horrible.


----------



## sweethair (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I PRAY FOR ALL THE PEOPLE THAT ARE AFFECTED BY THIS EARTHQUAKE. I PRAY THAT GOD WILL COMFORT ALL OF THEM WHO HAVE LOVED ONES THERE, WHO ARE TRULY CONCERNED ABOUT THEIR WHEREABOUTS. I PRAY THAT GOD WILL BRING ALL THE SUPPLIES THAT WILL BE NEEDED TO HELP THOSE THAT ARE THERE, BY ALL THE COUNTRIES OF THE WORLD.
> 
> I ALSO PRAY FOR THE PEOPLE WHO ARE ALSO AFFECTED IN THE DOMINICAN REPUBLIC, CUBA AND THE BAHAMAS. I PRAY THAT THE REPORT OF TSUNAMI THAT WILL COME TO THESE AREAS, WILL NOT, IN THE NAME OF JESUS.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this I have family in Haiti too..Im praying for them and for all everyone else family are safe I love you Ayiti I love you...AYITI CHERIE MWEN!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 12, 2010)

sweethair said:


> Thank you for posting this I have family in Haiti too..Im praying for them and for all everyone else family are safe I love you Ayiti I love you...AYITI CHERIE MWEN!


Awwww...sweetheart


----------



## lizzyb168 (Jan 12, 2010)

does anyone know anything about those in la tortue? or the northern tip of haiti. I have family near there and wondering if anyone knows anything?!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 12, 2010)

lizzyb168 said:


> does anyone know anything about those in la tortue? or the northern tip of haiti. I have family near there and wondering if anyone knows anything?!


I'm not sure, but I will ask my neighbor is she knows.

Praying for you and your family


----------



## Almaz (Jan 12, 2010)

Praying for all the Haitian people May their loved ones be safe


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm soooo sad for the innocent people who are in constant struggle over there, as if they need more. God bless them and please heal that country, as well as the hearts of those who are affected.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 12, 2010)

Almaz said:


> Praying for all the Haitian people May their loved ones be safe


Amen. I'm in agreement.



likewtr4chklit said:


> I'm soooo sad for the innocent people who are in constant struggle over there, as if they need more. God bless them and please heal that country, as well as the hearts of those who are affected.


Amen.  Your post is so heartfelt..thank you


----------



## donna894 (Jan 12, 2010)

Standing steadfast in prayer with you all.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you ladies so much!


----------



## sweethair (Jan 12, 2010)

"There will be blood on the ground. Blood in the already undrinkable water. Blood, like graffiti, on fallen concrete. Lives reduced to blood and flattened bones and torn flesh. My heart cries out to a people, my people, who's suffering never seems to end. God, if the sins of the children of this "land of mountains" has... caused you to strike them, forgive them, on behalf of those who's prayers go out to them." -Cindy


Please give to haiti find a legit organization to give www.yele.org www.*centerofhope*-*haiti*.org/


----------



## Laela (Jan 12, 2010)

I stand in agreement w/ this awesome prayer, that God will comfort the People and supply their needs in such a time as this. I believe this to be a birth pang and yet another sign for us keep our eyes heavenward. 

But, my heart and prayers also go out to the Peoples of Haiti, Cuba, DR, Bahamas (at home and abroad) during this test of their Faith. God is Faithful and disasters bring forth our Humanity.





Nice & Wavy said:


> I PRAY FOR ALL THE PEOPLE THAT ARE AFFECTED BY THIS EARTHQUAKE.  I PRAY THAT GOD WILL COMFORT ALL OF THEM WHO HAVE LOVED ONES THERE, WHO ARE TRULY CONCERNED ABOUT THEIR WHEREABOUTS.  I PRAY THAT GOD WILL BRING ALL THE SUPPLIES THAT WILL BE NEEDED TO HELP THOSE THAT ARE THERE, BY ALL THE COUNTRIES OF THE WORLD.
> 
> I ALSO PRAY FOR THE PEOPLE WHO ARE ALSO AFFECTED IN THE DOMINICAN REPUBLIC, CUBA AND THE BAHAMAS.  I PRAY THAT THE REPORT OF TSUNAMI THAT WILL COME TO THESE AREAS, WILL NOT, IN THE NAME OF JESUS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Jan 12, 2010)

You're in my prayers, that your family members are all safe and God gives your heart comfort!  



lizzyb168 said:


> does anyone know anything about those in la tortue? or the northern tip of haiti. I have family near there and wondering if anyone knows anything?!


----------



## Orchid (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm a long-time lurker, but all prayers are truly appreciated. My dad is there and I don't know if he's alive since we can't reach him.  My prayers goes out to all of those there and their families.  God bless you all.


----------



## natumer (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you all for your prayers!  I finally got in touch with my dad, he is ok along with the rest of the family members we were able to get touch with.  That is a good relief.  My prayers still remain with them and others in the area.  Again thank you so much for rallying with us and pulling Haiti in prayer, please keep holding us up in prayer.


----------



## la mosca (Jan 13, 2010)

I am praying for everyone affected by the earthquake.  May God comfort them and provide for their needs in this time of hardship.


----------



## MA2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you N&W! I stand in agreement and have faith that God's hand is moving through Haiti.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 13, 2010)

Orchid said:


> I'm a long-time lurker, but all prayers are truly appreciated. My dad is there and I don't know if he's alive since we can't reach him.  My prayers goes out to all of those there and their families.  God bless you all.




I haven't heard anything from my cousins in PAP. Do you have a fb?


----------



## paulina_grop (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I PRAY FOR ALL THE PEOPLE THAT ARE AFFECTED BY THIS EARTHQUAKE.  I PRAY THAT GOD WILL COMFORT ALL OF THEM WHO HAVE LOVED ONES THERE, WHO ARE TRULY CONCERNED ABOUT THEIR WHEREABOUTS.  I PRAY THAT GOD WILL BRING ALL THE SUPPLIES THAT WILL BE NEEDED TO HELP THOSE THAT ARE THERE, BY ALL THE COUNTRIES OF THE WORLD.
> 
> I ALSO PRAY FOR THE PEOPLE WHO ARE ALSO AFFECTED IN THE DOMINICAN REPUBLIC, CUBA AND THE BAHAMAS.  I PRAY THAT THE REPORT OF TSUNAMI THAT WILL COME TO THESE AREAS, WILL NOT, IN THE NAME OF JESUS.
> 
> ...


 Amen Amen

I pray that God uplift haiti and her people to get through this tragedy. I pray that renewl comes from this and the good coming from this is seen for her people.


----------



## natumer (Jan 13, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> I haven't heard anything from my cousins in PAP. Do you have a fb?



We were able to get some communication through my dad's cell phone last night (he's Jeremie).  He said things were not too bad there.  He was able to talk with my cousins in PAP, their house is very damaged but they are ok.

I have another friend who works at the embassy, she had to spend the night there, it was too dangerous for her to go home she can communicate only through her iphone, fb.

At 11:30 pm they were still having strong aftershocks.

Thanks for all the prayers, please keep them coming.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks so much for the prayers. I just found out this morning that I've lost an aunt and a niece in the earthquake, there are quite a few other family members that I can't get in touch with. I've no news of my boys' father. I'm still hopeful that he's ok. Through it all, GOD is still a good GOD.


----------



## tryingto (Jan 13, 2010)

Praying for God's speed, to protect the people of Haiti, to find all your loved ones to be safe , to give comfort to those of you whom have lost loved ones,


----------



## divya (Jan 13, 2010)

pebbles said:


> Thanks so much for the prayers. I just found out this morning that I've lost an aunt and a niece in the earthquake, there are quite a few other family members that I can't get in touch with. I've no news of my boys' father. I'm still hopeful that he's ok. Through it all, GOD is still a good GOD.



So very sorry to hear. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 13, 2010)

Laela said:


> I stand in agreement w/ this awesome prayer, that God will comfort the People and supply their needs in such a time as this. I believe this to be a birth pang and yet another sign for us keep our eyes heavenward.
> 
> But, my heart and prayers also go out to the Peoples of Haiti, Cuba, DR, Bahamas (at home and abroad) during this test of their Faith. God is Faithful and disasters bring forth our Humanity.


Thank you, Laela.  ITA with your post and I truly believe that this is the hour that we must keep our eyes pressing forward.



Orchid said:


> I'm a long-time lurker, but all prayers are truly appreciated. My dad is there and I don't know if he's alive since we can't reach him.  My prayers goes out to all of those there and their families.  God bless you all.


I am praying for your dad  and I know that God's peace will rest upon you this day, in Jesus name. 



natumer said:


> Thank you all for your prayers!  I finally got in touch with my dad, he is ok along with the rest of the family members we were able to get touch with.  That is a good relief.  My prayers still remain with them and others in the area.  Again thank you so much for rallying with us and pulling Haiti in prayer, please keep holding us up in prayer.


Thank you, Jesus...Praise the name of the Lord!



MA2010 said:


> Thank you N&W! I stand in agreement and have faith that God's hand is moving through Haiti.


Thank you so much...and yes, God's hand is moving through Haiti!



paulina_grop said:


> Amen Amen
> 
> I pray that God uplift haiti and her people to get through this tragedy. I pray that renewl comes from this and the good coming from this is seen for her people.


Hallelujah...I'm in total agreement!



natumer said:


> We were able to get some communication through my dad's cell phone last night (he's Jeremie).  He said things were not too bad there.  He was able to talk with my cousins in PAP, their house is very damaged but they are ok.
> 
> I have another friend who works at the embassy, she had to spend the night there, it was too dangerous for her to go home she can communicate only through her iphone, fb.
> 
> ...


Oh, praise the name of the Lord, Jesus!  We will continue to pray!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 13, 2010)

pebbles said:


> Thanks so much for the prayers. I just found out this morning that I've lost an aunt and a niece in the earthquake, there are quite a few other family members that I can't get in touch with. I've no news of my boys' father. I'm still hopeful that he's ok. Through it all, GOD is still a good GOD.


Pebbles.....  I am so, so, so sorry for your lost.  My heart goes out to you right now and I pray that the Father will just loose His peace upon you like never before. 

You know you are in my prayers, you and your family.  I love you, sis.


----------



## jazii (Jan 13, 2010)

I have family in Haiti and I have been trying to get touch with them all night! No signal


it is so devastating!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 13, 2010)

jazii said:


> I have family in Haiti and I have been trying to get touch with them all night! No signal
> 
> 
> it is so devastating!!!


Praying for you!


----------



## Laela (Jan 13, 2010)

Being from the Caribbean, I know the angst that comes when we can't reach our relatives down there during a natural disaster due to downed lines or whatever. But those were hurricanes, events we prepare for. I can only IMAGINE today the angst now, from an _unexpected _disaster. 
To those who have posted in this thread, you are all in my prayers today. *God is faithful*, so I pray you cast ALL your cares on Him.  

There are people who are ready to help, in any way they can, because God is calling on us to be there for one another. The nations of this world hear Haiti's cry and are coming to help. In the midst of disaster is *always Hope.* Let's not forget about the Spiritual Realm -- the prayers of God's righteous and faithful in Haiti will break through.  God keeps his promises. *He will never leave them, nor forsake them!*


----------



## Guapa1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Amen Amen, my heart is so sore those affected. I'll keep everyone in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jan 13, 2010)

I am praying for all my fellow Haitians on this board and their families and the country of Haiti. I have not been able to get in contact with family members and friends either but I am praying they are ok. My mom just called crying and said her cousin died in the earthquake, it broke my heart. I hope that the people of Haiti make it through this by the grace of God.


----------



## dlewis (Jan 13, 2010)

Praying for everyone.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I PRAY FOR ALL THE PEOPLE THAT ARE AFFECTED BY THIS EARTHQUAKE. I PRAY THAT GOD WILL COMFORT ALL OF THEM WHO HAVE LOVED ONES THERE, WHO ARE TRULY CONCERNED ABOUT THEIR WHEREABOUTS. I PRAY THAT GOD WILL BRING ALL THE SUPPLIES THAT WILL BE NEEDED TO HELP THOSE THAT ARE THERE, BY ALL THE COUNTRIES OF THE WORLD.
> 
> I ALSO PRAY FOR THE PEOPLE WHO ARE ALSO AFFECTED IN THE DOMINICAN REPUBLIC, CUBA AND THE BAHAMAS. I PRAY THAT THE REPORT OF TSUNAMI THAT WILL COME TO THESE AREAS, WILL NOT, IN THE NAME OF JESUS.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for calling me this morning.  My heart and prayers are with everyone here.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 13, 2010)

pebbles said:


> Thanks so much for the prayers. I just found out this morning that I've lost an aunt and a niece in the earthquake, there are quite a few other family members that I can't get in touch with. I've no news of my boys' father. I'm still hopeful that he's ok. Through it all, GOD is still a good GOD.


   I'm so sorry about your family members.   I pray for God's peace to fill your heart to overflowing.    Know that you are completely surrounded by so much love and support and for always.  

I love you, Precious Sister.   My love is with your entire family and praying that all is well with your children's dad, who is very special indeed.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 13, 2010)

Ellis said:


> I am praying for all my fellow Haitians on this board and their families and the country of Haiti. I have not been able to get in contact with family members and friends either but I am praying they are ok. My mom just called crying and said her cousin died in the earthquake, it broke my heart. I hope that the people of Haiti make it through this by the grace of God.


 
I'm praying for your family too.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 13, 2010)

jazii said:


> I have family in Haiti and I have been trying to get touch with them all night! No signal
> 
> 
> it is so devastating!!!


We have the greatest 'signal' of all..... Our loving prayers going up before God as one; each of us on one accord.   They can't miss. 

  Praying for you and your precious loved ones.  In Jesus' name, Amen and Amen.   :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks, ladies.
> 
> This is horrible. I have some friends that are missionaries over there and I don't know where they are right now. There are also many members here who have family members over there as well.
> 
> Continue to lift them up....


 
  Praying for your friends....


----------



## sidney (Jan 13, 2010)

Ladies, please don't stop praying...pray without ceasing.  Latest report says that the death toll might top 100,000.  Please keep praying!!!


----------



## joytimes10 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm still praying for divine intervention and comfort for those who are affected by this tragedy.  I know only too well what it's like when a carribean island is hit with a natural disaster.  Most islands just don't have the infrastructure or resources to deal with such wide spread needs.  

I hope all the aid gets on the ground quickly.  I will be praying specifically for this.  Hugs to everyone who is waiting to hear from family members.  The wait is stressful, I know.


----------



## kennedy1 (Jan 13, 2010)

My prayers go out to all who have been affected by this


----------



## amwcah (Jan 13, 2010)

Praying for aid to be sent as soon as possible to aid the Haitian families.


----------



## divya (Jan 14, 2010)

jazii said:


> I have family in Haiti and I have been trying to get touch with them all night! No signal
> 
> 
> it is so devastating!!!



That picture brought tears to my eyes. Lord, please rain down your love on Ayiti.


----------



## MA2010 (Jan 14, 2010)

In continuous prayer for you Haiti.

Father God, your will be done. Hear our cries for you Lord.


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 14, 2010)

Keep praying y'all.  

Obama spoke of giving $100 million in aid.  Red Cross has raised over $4 million in donations.  Airlines across the nation are sending relief supplies to Haiti.  Americans are sending clothes and other items to local centers and churches.

Keep praying ... I pray the death toll is not as high as they believe it to be.


----------



## marieeugene (Jan 14, 2010)

Haiti Cherie....My heart is with you~~~~~http://www.visagebymarieclaire.blogspot.com/


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 14, 2010)

This is devastation beyond my comprehension, I'm crying onto our Father

For those of you who have lost your loved ones, I pray that you will be filled with peace, for those of you awaiting news about your loved ones, I pray that they have been sheltered by God's grace

I pray that the world unite together to help Haiti in this catastrophic time and that they do so quickly to lessen the ever growing death toll 

In Jesus' name, Amen


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 15, 2010)

Lifting you up, Pebbles, in your time of loss.  May God The Comforter soothe you and your family through this trying situation.  I pray for God's Ministering Angels to come with speedy relief for those in distress and the manifestation miracles for those in need.  May Holy Spirit give peace in the middle of this storm to everyone grieving.  In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Laela (Jan 15, 2010)

Amen! 




Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Lifting you up, Pebbles, in your time of loss.  May God The Comforter soothe you and your family through this trying situation.  I pray for God's Ministering Angels to come with speedy relief for those in distress and the manifestation miracles for those in need.  May Holy Spirit give peace in the middle of this storm to everyone grieving.  In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank-you so much, sisters, for all your thoughts and prayers. It really means so much to me.


----------



## Crown (Jan 15, 2010)

Just to say thanks to all of you for your prayers!

My husband traveled Sunday (mission) in Haiti, he is still there and safe, he will be repatriate soon. So I had some very very bad days and nights, until I finally know.
All our family : safe.

I am rejoicing and crying at the same time because I know so much who are dead, friends or not.

It is like a very scary nightmare, but it's real!

Pebbles and all of you, I am praying for you.

Please continue to pray, (there still is earthquake).

I just don't understand, but in the good and the bad, glory to our Almighty God!


----------



## nurseN98 (Jan 15, 2010)

Pebbles, i am sorry to hear about your family, my prayers are with you and your family.

Everyone please continue to pray, miracles are happening as we speak. My family is still missing, my brother & sister. I ask the Lord to keep them safe & sound and for help to be gotten to everyone who needs it there. God bless Haiti.


----------



## Laela (Jan 15, 2010)

Crown.. I'm praising God right along with you that your family is safe!  Glory be to God!


My prayers are also with those still going through.

God bless




Crown said:


> Just to say thanks to all of you for your prayers!
> 
> My husband traveled Sunday (mission) in Haiti, he is still there and safe, he will be repatriate soon. So I had some very very bad days and nights, until I finally know.
> All our family : safe.
> ...


----------



## donna894 (Jan 16, 2010)

Still praying...


----------



## Renovating (Jan 16, 2010)

Lifting up everyone that was affected by this devastating tragedy. I will remain in continuous prayer that:

Phil 4:7
And *the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus*


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 17, 2010)

Still praying.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm still praying for these people.  It's good to see them praying and praising God on the air.

Thanks for praying, ladies!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm still praying for these people. It's good to see them praying and praising God on the air.
> 
> Thanks for praying, ladies!


Amen,  :Rose:  Amen.

I may not be on the forum as much, but my heart is still in prayer *with and for *everyone hurting and affected by this.  

Haiti shall arise and live and to God be the Glory for it.  :Rose:


----------



## Laela (Jan 13, 2011)

One year later... please keep the people of Haiti in your prayers.

This young man's song touches my heart. God bless him:

YouTube - "Far Away" Music Video | Lecrae | (Haiti Relief) [OFFICIAL]


----------



## Laela (Jan 17, 2011)

Encouraging all to remember Haiti among the nations for prayer, as the Spirit of God leads you, as Duvalier returns from exile. I pray for a great peace in this land, for a positive change, from all these tragedies. 

*Proverbs 28**
*
'Baby Doc' followed in his father's footsteps

(CNN) -- When Jean-Claude Duvalier became Haiti's "president for life," it wasn't meant to be.

Now, nearly 25 years being ousted, observers are wondering if the former dictator is preparing for a second act. The former dictator unexpectedly returned to his homeland Sunday, as details of what he hopes to accomplish remain unclear.

Nicknamed "Baby Doc," Duvalier inherited the title of "president for life" in 1971 upon the death of his father, Francois "Papa Doc" Duvalier, who had ruled with a iron fist through his paramilitary force, the Tonton Macoute.

Just 19 years old at the time he came to power, Baby Doc became one of the world's youngest heads of state.

Haitians initially celebrated his ascension, thinking that the young man would be less oppressive than his father, said Marjorie Valbrun, a Haitian-American writer and contributor to theroot.com and America's Wire.

"But that didn't turn out to be the case," she said.

Duvalier used his father's security apparatus to continue ruling in a totalitarian fashion.

A chunky young man when he assumed power, Duvalier didn't look the part of a dictator, said Robert Pastor, a Latin America national security adviser for President Jimmy Carter in the late 1970s.

In fact, there was speculation that his father's cronies and security forces were in charge.

"The Tonton Macoute and security people around him were running the country at least as much as he was," Pastor said.

During the 15 years of Baby Doc's rule, "there was no political space whatsoever," he said. "He kept the place in complete repression." This included the torture of opponents and the taking of political prisoners.

There were also allegations that Duvalier was corrupt. There was no question that when he was ousted in 1986 he had amassed a large fortune, Pastor said.

Valbrun, who has spent time with Duvalier, wrote that Baby Doc embezzled at least $500 million from Haiti during his rule, citing Haitian government officials and lawyers, and American officials. She described a life of luxury that Duvalier lived in France after the protests that pushed him out of power, and how that money eventually ran out.

When Duvalier and his wife left Haiti for the last time in 1986, "when they were walking out, the people jeered at them and cursed them," Valbrun said. He would not return until Sunday.

Subsequent Haitian administrations have said that Duvalier would be arrested to face charges if he ever returned, though no such move against him had been made as of Monday evening.

During his long absence, Haiti was always on his mind, Valbrun said.

He woke up every day and talked to supporters in Haiti and checked the Haitian media, she said. He also had a website for his supporters.

In Haiti on Monday, an associate of Duvalier said that he had returned because he was moved by the one-year anniversary of the devastating earthquake in Haiti, and because he was homesick.

Pastor said that it wasn't far-fetched that these may be the reasons for his return, but that it would be naive to think that there aren't other motives as well.

Baby Doc arrives at a time of political and social crisis in Haiti. A scheduled runoff election for the president that was to take place Sunday was postponed because of a review by the Organization of American States that showed that one spot in the runoff was given to the wrong candidate.

"It does create a lot of problems for an extremely weak government that is trying to assess whether the election process should go on or not," Pastor said.

It is not a good time for the current government to address his presence, he said.

"It's surprising that he came back now, but I knew that the wanted to come back and that his heart was still in Haiti," Valbrun said.


----------

